# What Wax now



## davyrest (Aug 3, 2005)

Well after 3 yrs of using swissol saphir , i ran out today
So what should i replace the saphir with ?????


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

If it ain't broke, don't fix it. :lol:


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

If you like your SW, how about some Best of Show..

Or some Zymol Glasur or Dodo SN are both very nice waxes..

Raceglaze 55 again another nice wax..

What colour is it going on..

Here is a Misano Red wearing Zymol Glasur..


----------



## steeve (Jul 8, 2010)

I use Glasur, its superb.


----------



## LOWEY (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi, I have used HARLYS wax and find it excellent on my phanthom black motor. I gave it a once over in December, use Meguiars ultimate detailer after each wash and it still beads superbly. Can't say anymore than that! 

Paul


----------



## foster2108 (Oct 22, 2004)

I was recently in the same boat as you and replaced my Saphir with Best of Show. No regrets at all!


----------



## tteireann (Jan 2, 2008)

I recently purchased Auto Glym ultra deep shine and I'm quite impressed with the results. Personally I always use meguires - but the AG ultra deep shine, is really good.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

davyrest said:


> Well after 3 yrs of using swissol saphir , i ran out today
> So what should i replace the saphir with ?????


Thats what I use if it were me I would just re order


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> davyrest said:
> 
> 
> > Well after 3 yrs of using swissol saphir , i ran out today
> ...


Now coming from Andy, that is advice I would take 

Charlie


----------



## narbett (Jul 20, 2010)

new to all this polish stuff, polish / wax, whats the difference?`
I have been using the show and shine spray from off the telly, nice and shinny results, what more do you want


----------



## Robtur (Jul 6, 2009)

Some folk believe wax add nothing more, its all down to preperation......I truely do not believe that is the case.

A wax can make paintwork look "warm" or "wet", can give depth and clarity, some waxes might enhance gloss but dull the fleck, which others will do the opposite.

Example of difference, Dodo Juice colour charged wax can make the paintwork deeper in colour, good example of Dodo Juice Orange Crush.

You can get hybrid waxes which give all the characterists like above and have the durability, Good example being Dodo Juice Purple Haze Pro or if you have the money Swissvax Crystal Rock.

As the price goes up with waxes, it will be higher in Carnauba, thus better durability, also will include other ingrediences (Fruit extracts) which will enhance gloss and give it a fantastic smell.

It really is down to what you want the car to look, then choose a wax specific to what your wanting.


----------



## number12 (Feb 23, 2010)

Waxes do protect your car's paint.
Swissvax is a safe bet, good wax.

Zymol is possibly the best but can hold a bit of a premium, if you go for Solaris it will set you back £40,000, it's completely bespoke and I _think_ you even get your own gold spoon. Cor! Great value.

Personally I wouldn't use DoDo Juice but that's just personal preference.


----------



## Robtur (Jul 6, 2009)

number12 said:


> Personally I wouldn't use DoDo Juice but that's just personal preference.


Out of interest, why not ?


----------



## number12 (Feb 23, 2010)

Not enough carnauba in it for my liking.. but I guess you gets what you pays for.


----------



## steeve (Jul 8, 2010)

_*new to all this polish stuff, polish / wax, whats the difference?`
I have been using the show and shine spray from off the telly, nice and shinny results, what more do you want *_

If you mean what is the difference between a polish and a wax (or glaze) then polish does just that. It polishes, which means a polish is abrasive and will, abrade the surface. A wax or glaze just adds a product on top of the paint without affecting the smoothness of the surface. Its the wax that provides the shine and shows the paint quality off.

As you may have seen a polish leaves a (generally) white residue on the surface, this white residue (which will f**k up any black plastic) is clay. The size of the grains of clay determine the abrasiveness of the polish. Now a wax or glaze will not leave any residue and could even be used on your dash (though why you would want to I'm not too sure).

Think of the difference between french polishing wood and adding a high gloss varnish. As with using a varnish the basic surface of the wood needs to be smooth. Its this preperation of the surface on your car thats important, thats where the detailers art (and it is an art) becomes important.

Plus this stuff is made for car paint work, to enhance and protect, it's not made for your TV!

Oxford Dictionary definition of................ 
polish
&#8230;make the surface of (something) smooth and shiny by rubbing it&#8230;

glaze
...overlay or cover (food, fabric, etc..) with a smooth shiny coating or finish.

So if you have a good paint finish, dont polish it , wax (or glaze it).


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

davyrest said:


> Well after 3 yrs of using swissol saphir , i ran out today
> So what should i replace the saphir with ?????


If that was the tub I sold 3 or so years ago? It's done you rather well!

Go for another would be my advice :wink:

As ageneral comment to other suggestions (bear in mind my assocaition with Swissvax has finished - no biased allegiance here!)

Yes, the Zymol products mentioned are good and the results at comparative price points have little to to seperate them. How you achieve the results are very different. Zymol requires that you you wax section by section, leave it to stand, have a cuppa, scratch your ar*e - whatever. Then buff and wax a bit again. It's a PIA. More so that you should really use Zymols pre wax treatment...that horrid brown stuff that looks similar to what you'd give a kid with diahorea (sp) - it's truly the devils work to buff off!
With Swissvax you can easily get away with waxing the whole car in one go (even leave it overnight before buffing under shelter) The SV is far more forgiving in application.

Dodo stuff - again it's not as forgiving as SV - can be become a little irksome to remove if left on too long. I really don't rate the results in terms of durability either...just not a joy to use.

Other than that, your choice Davey...if business is good and you still have that dark green TT, you'll not be disappointed with Best of Show :wink:

Dave


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

I have recently been thinking about what to use....

after reading about dodo juice i had a look at the products... and i must say i am a little put off :? the website seems kind of ..well childish and cheap and the products the same.... :x not really sure what to use now....


----------



## Kanikuman (May 13, 2010)

I've been using Dodo Juice Supernatural recently, and I have to say the shine and beading are just fantastic. It's also really easy to apply and buffs off in seconds, which is a definite plus. I must say I am curious about Swissvax Best Of Show!


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

I have a few hogh end waxes including BOS, so if someone wants to try it by doing a panel, feel free to contact me, but wil only keep it to a few on a first come first served basis .

Good to see Jac Back ..


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I'm currently using Colinite 476S which I bought just as an experiment. Easy to apply and buff off and forgiving if you are a bit vague on how long you leave it although I haven't tried leaving it overnight. Very little or no white powder residue too.
Beading is remarkable - drive off in the car when its been standing in the rain and the water just falls off. Durability is good too.

I've tried Dodo Blue Velvet on the car but wasn't really impressed and it didn't last long. I have some SV BoS which I bought from JIAB back in 2007 for my last TT which was black but I haven't tried it on the current TT.
What do you need to do to switch from one wax to another?


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

The 476 is a great wax, and it's durability is one of the best, in fact
Next week all the cars will have a coating of 476 and that will last all over winter

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beckyrolf (May 7, 2009)

I would definately recommend Zymol, but then again i would!  Mine is currently wearing a coat of Vintage that was applied over 6 months ago and still beading off nice and tight, despite any form of maintenance on my part  I had a mk2 Golf before my TT and that used to get the Glasur treatment, again a great product, currently our best-selling wax despite being aimed towards Porsche owners.

Jac - HD Cleanse can be a PITA, best advice i can give is to wet the pre-wax applicator slightly before application, this makes things a lot easier! With Glasur we recommend a panel at a time, leave to cure for a couple of minutes before removing, leaving it any longer will make it a lot more difficult to remove.

Number12 - I'm afraid all 25 pots of Solaris have been sold now, so no more available! Hope you aren't too disappointed :lol:

davyrest - If you need any advice on Zymol waxes feel free to drop me an email - [email protected] plus we can always do a discount for TT owners (if thats ok with mods?? )

Cheers,

Becky


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

brittan said:


> I'm currently using Colinite 476S which I bought just as an experiment. Easy to apply and buff off and forgiving if you are a bit vague on how long you leave it although I haven't tried leaving it overnight. Very little or no white powder residue too.
> Beading is remarkable - drive off in the car when its been standing in the rain and the water just falls off. Durability is good too.
> 
> I've tried Dodo Blue Velvet on the car but wasn't really impressed and it didn't last long. I have some SV BoS which I bought from JIAB back in 2007 for my last TT which was black but I haven't tried it on the current TT.
> What do you need to do to switch from one wax to another?


+1 great winter protection it was tested on detailing world to last nearly 4months... So 476S is for me too.

I plan to also use the Mirage 40% carnauba wax from Swissvax to compare. Looking to make my doll
Ite grey TT look wetter.

8) no not coming to English rain to do that lol


----------



## narbett (Jul 20, 2010)

Sorry Steevy, i didnt mean polish for the T.V. I meant the polish they sell on the T.V. you know that showroom shine stuff on one of thoes shopping channels.
Mind its ok for a quick polish up but they describe it as some mirical car cleaner, dont think so, can you imagine all the rags you will go through, i find if the car is pretty clean and you want to give it a quick polish its fine, but no way are you going to clean off loads of dirt without giving the car a wash first,just telly sales crap.
If you were to clean a dirty car this way it would cost a fortune.


----------



## narbett (Jul 20, 2010)

Sorry Steevy, i didnt mean polish for the T.V. I meant the polish they sell on the T.V. you know that showroom shine stuff on one of thoes shopping channels.
Mind its ok for a quick polish up but they describe it as some mirical car cleaner, dont think so, can you imagine all the rags you will go through, i find if the car is pretty clean and you want to give it a quick polish its fine, but no way are you going to clean off loads of dirt without giving the car a wash first,just telly sales crap.
If you were to clean a dirty car this way it would cost a fortune.


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

In your situation I'd go for Dodo supernatural or try the 'pro' versions of their other waxes that are a lot more durable.

Having said that Collinite 476 is an excellent wax. Nice looks and unbeatable durability. Just keep the wax application as thin as poss and dont leave it too long before buffing off.


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

After Collinite x2 this summer. This winter I opted for a wet look in the SwissVax Mirage at 146CHF a tub it will last 10-15 times. I PRAY! LoL

Very Wet, Glossy & Slick. The collinite is a great layer to work upon. But its not glossy enough. Thus I tried Mirage to create this look.


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

I am a HD wax convert , it punch's way above it's price point and has great staying power.

I love Zymol carbon, and also have a tub of concours but like HD wax better.

http://www.highdefinitionwax.com/


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

mrdemon said:


> I am a HD wax convert , it punch's way above it's price point and has great staying power.
> 
> I love Zymol carbon, and also have a tub of concours but like HD wax better.
> 
> http://www.highdefinitionwax.com/


Do you have any pictures of your car with it on? How glossy?


----------

